# Cat Help



## Shrek (Jan 2, 2008)

I have four different Bobcats coming in to my traps that I know of but I cant get them to actually come into the set. They get within a couple of feet and just walk by. Can anybody give me some advise on how to get them to come in that last foot or so? I am using Northwest call with Martin magnum for cent. Is there something better that I should be using? :beer:


----------



## blklabs2 (Mar 2, 2008)

I use grawes lures snowcat, is my #1 I use 2 to3 different call lures at a set to keep the cats attention, at my walk thru sets ,set on the cats track or as close as possible, I use open end cubbys also,both ends open, I USE BEAVER AS BAIT AT SOME SETS,if the cats are holding back they are not being enticed, use a louder call lure, they can be crowded to walk were needed (on the pan) quite easily! if your getting them close to your set you should be catching them try snares also!


----------



## Shrek (Jan 2, 2008)

I talked to a few guy's around here and they said the same thing, (Beaver Castor) as soon as the weather breaks I will give it a try. 
The problem with snares here is that the area that I am setting in is really rocky with about three feet of snow that is melting fast. Seems like when I set a snare and create an walkway the snow melts and my snare is too high. Either that or they choose to walk on the rocks. I am constantly fixing snares. 
Thanks again for the input.


----------



## rangeman (Dec 7, 2006)

Beaver is great to use.....Also rabbit. Good Luck!


----------

